# TiVo Bolt 1000GB 4k $229



## alsteel (Apr 21, 2012)

Frys Electronics is selling online & in store the TiVo Bolt 1TB 4k with Fridays 09.02.16 Promo Code for $229. It appears to be new-- not refurbished or open box. Location and supply may be limited. You can signup for the promo code at: http://www.frys.com/workflow/AcctMaint/fryspromocom/subc.jsp


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Wow. That seems like a great deal.


----------



## rjrsouthwest (Feb 19, 2016)

They are a great place to buy from. I bought a brand new Tivo Bolt 500GB 4K with one year of Tivo service included in early June for $199 with free shipping from them.


----------

